
Google Clips – Now available - chirau
https://store.google.com/us/product/google_clips?hl=en-US
======
andscoop
I recently saw a video from a family member where she had taken the time to
shoot a short video for every day of 2017. They struck me as different than
the selfies that we have all come to know. She was sometimes the subject of
the video but often she appeared to take care to do it when she was with
friends and family.

To me this sort of video journaling is appealing. There is almost zero effort
to get started and you can capture so much of an experience in just a short
clip. Honestly surprised it's not more popular.

As for the Google Clips I would love if the device was on a rolling 30 second
video capture so that you could click a button and capture the last 30 seconds
of footage. I have heard of devices existing for audio but never video.

------
TokyoKid
Google getting in the standalone camera game in 2018... wow.

